# Passenger asked to make a stop so he could commit suicide



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So I drive today to pick up a passenger from a military base. Crossing Coronado bridge, I saw a taxi cab in the middle of the Coronado bridge and two police cars with lights on driving to it and a police motorcycle behind.
Ok, so I pick up my sailor and he tells me that he just called 911 and tells me this. A taxi cab driver was ordered by his passenger to stop in the middle of the bridge , so the passenger could commit suicide there. Taxi driver refused and drove him to a naval base instead , away from the bridge. There the suicide commited passenger steals that cab and drives himself to the middle of the bridge . As a result of all of this bridge was backed up for some time. My passenger even told me to go around the long way which costed him three time as much just so he could get out of Coronado.
What a stressful ride for that taxi cab driver! First somebody tells him to stop in the middle of the bridge for a suicide , then his cab is being stolen !


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh shit!! That's no fun. I feel for cabbie.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I would be like " Dude, before you go - could you give me 5 stars and a $100 tip, please ? I stil have to live here and would really appreciate it!"
Just kidding of course. Suicide is not fun, terrible.
Taxi driver was brave too. Many of us would just do whatever to get rid of potential danger from our own car. He wanted to save human life.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

That is a wild story. Is there a news link to it? Was the cab stolen at gunpoint?

Most cabbies would be reluctant to relinquish their vehicle short of violent threat...and even then.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Probably not . I noticed SDPD never tells about suicides from Coronado bridge. Two month ago I passed by that bridge and they closed it for couple of hours for the same reason - a lady parked her car in the middle of the bridge and was sitting on the edge. While I saw on Fox5 about the closing, you will never find anything else - what happened to her eyc. My opinion - police here on purpose hides suicide cases from Coronado bridge probably not to encourage more cases like that . If you google Coronado bridge, I think you find that already 250 people jumped off it and it's a fairly new bridge, Ronald Reagan opened it. That means police don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

If 250 people have done this recently, it would be a news splash and there would be discussion of building a barrier or some other form of prevention. I am scoffing at this until we hear from the cabbie.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Suicide = no bad rating....and you could just keep racking up the miles, dead pax don't care!

Uber On


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Right! After your car has been stolen?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

F-uber said:


> If 250 people have done this recently, it would be a news splash and there would be discussion of building a barrier or some other form of prevention. I am scoffing at this until we hear from the cabbie.


Here, F-uber for you :
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Diego-Coronado_Bridge

"It is the third deadliest suicide bridge in the USA, trailing only the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco and the Aurora Bridge in Seattle.[19] Between 1972 and 2000, more than 200 suicides occurred on the bridge.[20]"

So more than 200 suicides till year 2000. Since then there are another 15 years we have no reports about. I am telling you SDPD don't like to talk about it and local news too . Maybe no money for construction of nets ?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

How sad that's most likely the case no money in the budget or they just can't afford it, but wait how can they put a spending limit to saving human life's. Sounds so fked up but I Beleive money is the issue or elese why not build a safety barear to save all those potential suiciders. Sad sad sad


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks 7miles. I was ignorant about this.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Coronado is a wonderful place and home to a famous haunted hotel. Sadly I saw no ghosts when I stayed there.


----------

